# Is TRIFECTA a "Canned" Tune? Not really...



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

In the tuning world, it is commonly held that there are largely two types of “tunes”: “canned” and “customized”. TRIFECTA's tuning products are sometimes described as “canned”, but this is a misnomer, as “canned” implies you get what you get and that's it. This article explains the differences between “canned” and “customized” tunes and how TRIFECTA's tuning products are in one way a hybrid of the best qualities of both, and in another way are in a class of their own.

https://www.trifectaperformance.com/index.html/is-trifecta-a-canned-tune-not-really-r117/


----------

